# Carbide Create Pro and Shark Pro Plus HD



## gdonham1 (Oct 31, 2011)

I have a shark Pro Plus HD CNC and a Shapeoko 3 XXL. Recently Carbide 3d offered a free license for their Pro version of CC. The pro version has several post processor options, "Basic Gcode" and "GRBL". I have tried both and the Shark does not do much except move up and stop. I suppose that is because the CC has an M6 command which the Shark does not understand. I have edited out the M6 command but still nothing.

I was about to buy Vetric Desktop when Carbide 3d offered the free one year pro license to the Shapeoko forum users. I would like to use the same software for both machines even if I need to edit the gcode manually for the Shark.

Does anyone here know much about the Shark gcode requirements. Does anyone know what commands Shark uses and more importantly which commands it does not use.

Thanks


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Guy you will need a post processor to use with Carbide Create to save gcode for the Shark and they probably don't have one. Their machines run on a GBRL control platform so they probably will not support other controllers. 

What have you been using to design files for the Shark?


----------



## gdonham1 (Oct 31, 2011)

The Carbide Create outputs "Generic Gcode" and "GRBL". I took at look at Vetric PP and did my research on gcodes that the Shark will accept. The Carbide Create PP for either the generic gcode or the GRBL just has to be edited to remove a few settings that the Shark does not use and/or recognize. Attached is my first draft of how to edit the gcode to run on the Shark


----------

